# First Betta Drawing



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Vivian, my daughter, has decided to try her hand at drawing some of our bettas as cartoons. The first one she's doing is for grandma. So far we have the pencil drawing, color will be done next. We'd love so opinions on what you think. Also, she is interested in trying to draw some others, so if you have a picture you'd like her to try please post them & I will let you know if she feels she can do that one!

Here's the picture she used as her model & the one she drew.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

OMG! that is SO cute! I could try to get her one of Dory if she'd like to draw her?


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

She said she would too! Front view, side view, any would be fine & than you'd have a reminder of her when she makes it here!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll get right on those! And a reminder would be nice, she's such a beauty... but she's a meanie! She's currently ruling the roost in my ADF's tank. lol She's in for a shocker when we go to switch out all of the substrate today! ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

here's one, my camera is charging. lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

here's some new ones for you. She was trying to hide from the camera.










When that didn't work, she decided to see if I happened to have fed her (again)


Then she realized that I was still taking pictures, and went to whip around and swim away, but bounced her head off of the hammock, this was literally during "rebound". lol


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Rotflmbo, I love that last one. Shows what a cute fishy face she has. These are great. Vivian gets home from school in about an hour, so I'll have her look at them then. Thank you so much hun.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

she was cracking me up the whole time! Especially when she bonked her melon on the hammock trying to pretend to be shy!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Vivian said that she can definitely work with these & she agrees with me that Dory has a very cute fishy face.

My 2 bullies aren't going to make it in the sorority this time around. Whenever I try someone ends up with scales bitten off and multiple rips in fins. I'm going to try Amor one more time after she spends a week in the breeder box, but Freya tore into Lofn (who is now in AQ salt to help her heal). Freya was the bottom of the pecking order before & she's not going to put up with it anymore. She doesn't pick on all the other girls, just the two that used to pick on her & beat her up. My point is that I'm going to have a divided tank for females too, so if Dory ends up to pushy here than I will just home her by herself like Gema, Lofn, & possible Amor.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

*Finished product*

Now, I'm always proud of my baby girl, but I think this turned out great! 1st pic is subject, 2nd pic is pencil drawing, 3rd pic is the finished product colored with water color pencil.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I love it in color! it looks great!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Isn't it great? It was a surprise for grandma. She just got it & loved it. She'll be working on Dory next.


----------

